# [solved] vlc make error !

## gabelhonz

Hi Leute,

ich krieg kein vlc geemergt !

bricht jedes mal mit dieser Meldung ab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -Wsign-compare -Wall -finline-limit-30000 -pipe -o libmpeg_audio_plugin.so libmpeg_audio_plugin_a-mpeg_audio.o `top_builddir=../.. ../../vlc-config --libs plugin mpeg_audio`
> 
> make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vlc-0.6.2/work/vlc-0.6.2/modules/codec'
> ...

 

irgendeine Ahnung was das sein kann??

live ist installiert und die use flags hab ich so wie auf videolan.org gesetzt.

hab keine ahnung mehr....

greetz honzLast edited by gabelhonz on Sun Oct 03, 2004 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hds

0.7.2-r1 laeuft bei mir. probier die mal..

----------

## bx

die 0.6 versionen wollten bei mir auch nicht, hatte da ähnliche probleme. kann hds nur recht geben, vielleicht musst nen package.unmask eintragen damit man rankommt an die aktuellere.

----------

## hds

 *bx wrote:*   

> vielleicht musst nen package.unmask eintragen damit man rankommt an die aktuellere.

 

noe, kann man einfach so installieren - ist bei mir erst paar tage her.

----------

## bx

gabelhonz braucht dann scheinbar nen emerge sync  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *bx wrote:*   

> gabelhonz braucht dann scheinbar nen emerge sync 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  also die ist seit 01.09 im portage

einfach

```

emerge media-video/vlc-0.7.2-r1

```

----------

## gabelhonz

hi,

die neuste version funzt !!

ein emerge -s vlc zeigt dir nur die aktuellste Version an, wenn du davor

ein ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" setzt !!

mein portage hab ich erst gestern gesynct  :Wink: 

vielen dank für die info

gruß

----------

## hds

"emerge -s"??? dauert doch eh zu lange. emerge mal "esearch". nach jedem sync dann ein "eupdatedb" nicht vergessen.

dann suchst du folgendermassen:

```

esearch -e vlc

[ N] vlc (0.6.2):  VideoLAN Client - DVD/video player and more

 Portage [1] vlc-0.6.0-r1

 Portage [2] vlc-0.6.1

 Portage [3] vlc-0.6.2-r1

 Portage [4] vlc-0.6.2

 Portage [5] vlc-0.7.1-r1

 Portage [6] vlc-0.7.1

 Portage [7] vlc-0.7.2-r1

 Portage [8] vlc-0.7.2

```

----------

## psyqil

 *hds wrote:*   

> nach jedem sync dann ein "eupdatedb" nicht vergessen.

 Oder gleich esync benutzen und die Änderungen angezeigt kriegen!

----------

## bx

wobei esync?

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   nach jedem sync dann ein "eupdatedb" nicht vergessen. Oder gleich esync benutzen und die Änderungen angezeigt kriegen!

 

hey - wieder was gelernt. naja OK, ich hatte

```

emerge sync

eupdatedb

```

eh in einem script, was einmal nachts laeuft.

@bx:

esync anstelle von emerge sync plus eupdatedb

----------

## bx

statt emerge sync && eupdatedb jetzt 'nurnoch' esync oder wie?

----------

## psyqil

Yup! esearch bringt das mit.

----------

## bx

genial, wieder was dazugelernt *dejavue*   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Yup! esearch bringt das mit.

 

ja, grad mal probiert. bringt aber nicht viel, wenn man nicht vorm rechner sitzt. ausserdem dauert das ewig, allein schon, weil der mit nano das ellenlange log schreibt. IMHO nicht so der hit   :Shocked: 

irgendwie habe ich in erinnnerung, es gibt ein portage tool welches einem den ganzen kram in eine sql datei packt. kennst du das zufaellig? das waere irgendwo optimal, allein schon wegen der suchmoeglichkeiten. sowas wie die websuche auf gentoo.org

----------

## psyqil

Ewig? Das syncen oder das updatedb? Werd' ich mal timen...  :Very Happy:  Die Änderungen kannst Du Dir wohl auch zumailen lassen aus 'nem Cronjob, hab' ich gehört...

Diese SQL-Geschichte hab' ich irgendwann mal in, ich glaube, Documentation, Tips & Tricks gesehen, weiß ich aber auch nichts drüber, sorry.

----------

## psyqil

```
emerge sync: 5m34.729s

esync:       6m12.382s

-[* esearch-index generated in 3 minute(s) and 35 second(s)]
```

Gut, da hab ich wohl 'nen lahmen mirror erwischt beim ersten sync, und danach wahr ja auch nicht mehr viel zu ändern, aber lange find' ich das nicht...

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Documentation, Tips & Tricks gesehen, weiß ich aber auch nichts drüber, sorry.

 

thx: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202050&highlight=portage+sql

ich schaus mir mal an.

mist, das isses nicht, aber dsie sprachen drueber: "PortageSQL" heisst es, aber das scheint tot zu sein. ich finde es auch nicht mehr.

naja egal, wir jetzt eh voelleig OT hier   :Embarassed: 

----------

